# Survey for our under 40 crowd...



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

A couple weeks back I heard someone make the comment that "the only people I see smoking a pipe under 40 are hipsters"
So, curiosity getting the better of me...


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

Unless you look like this tool, then no. Hipsters are the scourges of humanity and harbingers of all that is culturally stupid in the world. :rant:


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Hipster? Definitely not. I've just become a curmudgeon before my time.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

All that is wrong in this world is the judgment of others through aggression or misunderstanding. Not.. hipsters.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Sometimes I feel like a hipster.

However I don't do things like talk about music that I listened to before it was cool. I don't wear old school glasses or clothing. I don't smoke a pipe to be ironic or hip.

So I think I am good.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Im not even close to being a hipster. Im an anti-hipster....


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I had to google hipster just to make sure... nope... definitely not a hipster. ray:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Brettanomyces said:


> Hipster? Definitely not. I've just become a curmudgeon before my time.


This. I literally yelled at the neighbor kids to quite climbing on my fence last week.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> I had to google hipster just to make sure... nope... definitely not a hipster. ray:


I had to look it up too. Sounds like rich hippies who buy their clothes in boutiques instead of tie-dying t-shirts and patching worn-out jeans. :hippie: Keep on truckin' with a cellphone.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I was a hipster back in the late 90s when that meant just being kind of counter-culture and hanging out at places that weren't mainstream.

Today's definition of hipster? Not even close.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

SilverStreak said:


> Hipsters are the scourges of humanity and harbingers of all that is culturally stupid in the world. :rant:


:biglaugh: I concur.

Curmudgeon? Possibly.
Chap? On days I wear a tie.
Gentleman? Always.
Nerd? Unfortunately, but I hide it well.
Hard rockin, motorcycle riding, whiskey drinkin, guitar playing, hellraiser? In my heart.
Not a hipster.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

i am a hipster backpacker? wait that wont work


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

I am the antithesis of a hipster. I drive a gas guzzling Jeep with HUGE tires and a very commanding (bullyish) presence on the road. I eat Prius's for breakfast and grind up hybrids and sprinkle them on my whole fat ice cream!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I had to look it up as well. I'm definitely not. Closer to codger. Or curmudgeon, perhaps. Or codgerly curmudgeon. Or curmudgeonly codger.

Now - get off my lawn. And TURN DOWN THAT GARBAGE YOU CALL "MUSIC"!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

gosh said:


> I was a hipster back in the late 90s when that meant just being kind of counter-culture and hanging out at places that weren't mainstream.
> 
> Today's definition of hipster? Not even close.


Are you telling me you were a hipster before it was cool? :rotfl:


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Are you telling me you were a hipster before it was cool?





gosh said:


> I was a hipster back in the late 90s when that meant just being kind of counter-culture and hanging out at places that weren't mainstream.
> 
> Today's definition of hipster? Not even close.


:cf


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Are you telling me you were a hipster before it was cool? :rotfl:


But wouldn't that make him the ultimate hipster...?

I am FAR from being a hipster! I drink organic beer, occasionally, because it's beer not because it's organic. My favorite vehicles, other than motorcycles, guzzle gas at no less than 3 times the rate of the average hybrid. I belong to a motorcycle club. I own 3 guns. I could go on, but I think I've made my point...

:lol:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

It's all been diluted over the years. The real deal was the beatniks of the 50s. Made the hippies look like nice neighborhood kids. Isn't there an incongruity between upscale and counter-culture? :hmm: Dress funny and call home for money.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

My wife typically wears contacts, however she does have a pair of glasses that are quite old. They have a larger frame to them.

The other week just for fun I baited her into a trap.

Me: So how do you feel about wearing hipster glasses?
Her: These aren't hipster glasses! I had them before they were cool.
Me: ound:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> My wife typically wears contacts, however she does have a pair of glasses that are quite old. They have a larger frame to them.
> 
> The other week just for fun I baited her into a trap.
> 
> ...


WINNING! :lol:


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

i'm not sure what a hipster is... but i'm pretty sure that i'm not one of them 


J.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Hipsters can be annoying (depends on the person as always though - no Puff hipster could be all that bad I'm sure! :tu). They were all over Long Beach, and they took over one of my favorite bars there... (it's owned by the drummer of Social Distortion - what are hipsters doing there?!)

...But, I'd rather hang out with hipsters any day than spend one minute with those whiny EMO kids from a couple years back! Glad they all finally grew up, or hanged themselves!


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

I ride a fixed gear bike. Some people in the biking community called me a hipster when I purchased it. I promptly set them on fire after that.

Couch


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

lol i voted yes by accident!


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

pipinho said:


> lol i voted yes by accident!


hipsters do that sometimes.

J.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

jurgenph said:


> hipsters do that sometimes.
> 
> J.


Only if its not cool to do so... yet.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

While tailgating recently in the parking lot of a local NCAA Football team, I was told that the pipe I was smoking wasn't as cool as I thought it was. I don't remember why I was talking to the young lady who made the comment, or even that I was talking to her (I thought I was quietly standing in line, waiting for my turn at the port-o-john, but I had already worked my way through several beers (hence the interest in the port-o-johns) and it is possible that my memory of the details surrounding the comment are flawed), but her comment leads me to believe I'm probably a hipster.

RD


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Hipsters are an odd bunch.

They don't appear to have any unifying philosophy or creed, beyond bad haircuts and out of style clothes and accessories. None of them agree with each other on anything, and from region to region they are very different... it's just the bad haircuts and out of style clothes that unify them.

Here is my question: if anime style haircuts, and various 60's style haircuts, trucker caps, double tang 70's style belts, 80's style hard rock black leather studded bracelets, and "power glasses" are so cool, why not parachute pants, top hats, flat top haircuts, mullets, painters caps, spats, and the gawd-awful two-tone sport coats from the 50's? Why aren't they cool?


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

stealing this from the wikipedia who was quoting Matt Granfield

"While mainstream society of the 2000s (decade) had been busying itself with reality television, dance music, and locating the whereabouts of Britney Spears’s underpants, an uprising was quietly and conscientiously taking place behind the scenes. Long-forgotten styles of clothing, beer, cigarettes and music were becoming popular again. Retro was cool, the environment was precious and old was the new ‘new’. Kids wanted to wear Sylvia Plath’s cardigans and Buddy Holly’s glasses — they revelled in the irony of making something so nerdy so cool. They wanted to live sustainably and eat organic gluten-free grains. Above all, they wanted to be recognised for being different — to diverge from the mainstream and carve a cultural niche all for themselves. For this new generation, style wasn’t something you could buy in a department store, it became something you found in a thrift shop, or, ideally, made yourself. The way to be cool wasn’t to look like a television star: it was to look like as though you’d never seen television."

— Matt Granfield, HipsterMattic


From what I can recall from my recent years at the university of Iowa, they drank pbr or red stripe beer, ryo or european cigs. Like obscure classic music think lou reed, bob dylan except the songs that aren't popular.

I think alot of people on these forums have a love or obsession with tobacco in its many forms and wish to enjoy it. If you started smoking a pipe more recently and it was because you wanted to be different, possible hipster. Like the infamous supreme court case about obscenity " you know it when you see it" i guess that would be a hipster to some extent. I don't enjoy cardigans, or vintage clothes for myself, I dont spend hours trying to find bands that are not generally well known. I started smoking a pipe because I like tobacco, and hey i figured another way to taste tobacco and stop blowing money on cigars. I blew money on pipes and pipe tobacco , probably a couple hundred and im set for a year. I think there are few hipsters to be found around here, even with the under 40 crowd. Im 30 and started smoking a pipe a few months ago. Sooo, yeah.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Here is my question: if anime style haircuts, and various 60's style haircuts, trucker caps, double tang 70's style belts, 80's style hard rock black leather studded bracelets, and "power glasses" are so cool, why not parachute pants, top hats, flat top haircuts, mullets, painters caps, spats, and the gawd-awful two-tone sport coats from the 50's? Why aren't they cool?


So....are you saying my powder blue leisure suit isn't cool anymore?


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

It's slightly Western styled... heck yeah, I'd wear that suit and shirt, but not the shoes or haircut.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> So....are you saying my powder blue leisure suit isn't cool anymore?


Swap the matching pants for some skinny jeans, style your hair like Jude Law, and slap on some Buddy Holly glasses and you'd be super hipster cool!


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Dress funny and call home for money.


F'ing hilarious!! so true!


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Not even close to a hipster, but also haven't smoked my pipe in years...

OP does have a point, here recently I've seen too many "younger" guys with fedoras, skinny jeans, chunky framed glasses, and hipster "style" smoking pipes... Well, I don't know about smoking, more like lighting repeatedly... (I've got that problem too though, hence the reason I don't smoke it much anymore...)


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Are you telling me you were a hipster before it was cool? :rotfl:


I guess I am. But that's just it, 'being cool' was never the point (although I get your joke, ass), it was doing stuff against the grain to purposefully NOT be cool, it had an almost punk feel. When it started to become a clothing fad coupled with an attitude of smugness, it stopped being hip. IMO anyways.

BTW, my glasses are in fact a bit thick rimmed, ala Gordon Freeman. That's because I'm a geek, not a hipster, and there are actually corrective lenses in mine.

Edit: my first reply to this poll was post 1000! Woot!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> It's slightly Western styled... heck yeah, I'd wear that suit and shirt, but not the shoes or haircut.


Give me that hair and I'll wear the whole outfit. To the beach if necessary.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Give me that hair and I'll wear the whole outfit. To the beach if necessary.


RG for the most funny yet comment in this thread!

EDIT: they won't let me give ya RG again this soon. :-(


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Hrmmm... I have that suit. I mostly wear it in Vegas, although it kind of split out on me during a dance expose I was performing. 

So confirmed... Hipster. 

RD


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

wouldn't you need to smoke only classic/vintage blends. Im thinking OTC to make you a hipster? Vintage clothes, vintage beer Pabst or Schlitz and the other question is does it make you better than other people because of what you smoke? I think pretentiousness is a key factor as well. Ruptured Duck how long have you been smoking a pipe?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> vintage beer Pabst


No god damn it. No! The hipsters can't have PBR! What else am I supposed to bring to beer pong parties!?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> ...does it make you better than other people because of what you smoke?


:spy: Of course it does! A person who smokes PA is invariably a better person than one who smokes M79, for example. When you smoke Stonehaven, you can safely say you are, at least for the space of a bowl, better than anybody else NOT smoking Stonehaven -- or maybe something equally good. Good people smoke good tobacco, bad people smoke bad tobacco. It's that simple. Everybody agrees on what's good and bad, so the choice is an easy one -- you can be good hipster or a bad hipster, depending almost entirely on what you smoke. If you don't smoke, well then, that's about as conformist as there is, so that's a loser right off. The ideal hipster tobaccos would be Ennerdale or Condor Plug, antisocial, offensive. What hipster could ask for more? I'd suggest also suggest the MM MacArthur, especially for the Ladies.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

skinny jeans or manpurse = hipster.. No hipster here.. i like my junk to breath!


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

pipinho said:


> lol i voted yes by accident!


Accident- or Freudian slip? :bolt:


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

AStateJB said:


> Swap the matching pants for some skinny jeans, style your hair like Jude Law, and slap on some Buddy Holly glasses and you'd be super hipster cool!


You forgot the turtleneck and scarf


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> skinny jeans or manpurse = hipster.. No hipster here.. i like my junk to breath!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim and Clifford, I'm with you. I had to look it up, but still don't _really_ get it. I don't think I'd recognize one if I saw one on the street. I'm not under 40, but over 50 (didn't vote so as not to skew the poll haha). When I was growing in West Texas, we had "kickers", hippies and regular people. Those were our choices and we liked it!

Edit: After reading the whole thread, I believe I could identify a hipster if I see one on the street!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


>


Yes, but Dr. Henry "Indiana" Jones Jr. was undeniably a certified bad*ss and got women in bed as easily as James Bond... :lol:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Yes, but Dr. Henry "Indiana" Jones Jr. was undeniably a certified bad*ss and got women in bed as easily as James Bond... :lol:


Yeah, however those movies also took place in the 1930's. Whole different playing field.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

freestoke said:


> It's all been diluted over the years. The real deal was the beatniks of the 50s. Made the hippies look like nice neighborhood kids. Isn't there an incongruity between upscale and counter-culture? :hmm: Dress funny and call home for money.


How about the hipsters (these are the hipsters I knew about) of the 1940s? Slip me some skin...I'll plant you now and dig you later...Solid!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> Solid!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> How about the hipsters (these are the hipsters I knew about) of the 1940s? Slip me some skin...I'll plant you now and dig you later...Solid!


Don't sell those hepcats short either, Kevin.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Don't sell those hepcats short either, Kevin.


I'm hip to that jive Jim, you cool cat.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

snagstangl said:


> wouldn't you need to smoke only classic/vintage blends. Im thinking OTC to make you a hipster? Vintage clothes, vintage beer Pabst or Schlitz and the other question is does it make you better than other people because of what you smoke? I think pretentiousness is a key factor as well. Ruptured Duck how long have you been smoking a pipe?


The thing is, I don't think that anyone would think of themselves as a hipster, anymore than someone would consider themselves as a Mac Daddy. I'm a huge advocator of Mustache March. The reason I do it is because I think it is fun...Look at me! I've got a mustache (that is to say that I personally look ridiculous in a mustache, and has no reflection upon any of you other mustachanados....where would Sam Elliot be without a mustache (ok...he'd be an older dude with a sweet voice), or Tom Selleck? I think that everyone here would agree that Kurt Russel should always wear a mustache...nevermind...digressing here...)! But I think that celebrating mustaches might be something I would consider "hipster" if it wasn't something that I already did.

My wardrobe is definitely tuned toward times past...if you invite me to a summer wedding, I'll probably arrive in a seersucker suit with white suede shoes. I have a ton of cardigans and tweed. I never liked wearing hats (not entirely true...but I do feel uncomfortably conspicuous in them), but often wear wing tipped shoes. I have a couple Harley's, and my biker jackets are of the Marlon Brando style, rather than today's cafe trend.

I could go on, but if I wasn't me, I would probably say I was hipster. In answer to your question though Andrew, I started smoking 20 years ago, but after college I stopped for about 5 years....well not stopped, but didn't smoke very often at all....

RD


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I recently decided to start dressing a little nicer. I'm not a suit guy, but like the sport jacket and vest look. I don't have any thick rimmed glasses, but enjoy flat caps, fedoras and even own a couple of bow ties. This is all fairly recent. I turned 40 and suddenly realized, I've spent a lot of time NOT doing these things because I was worried someone might label me. I decided I'm going to dress how I want from now on. Yes, sometimes that means jeans and a t-shirt, but if I want to wear two-tone oxfords, then I'm going to wear them and if others don't like it...TOO BAD. I'm going to live MY life, why don't you go worry about YOURS?!?

I have a job, a good family with two kids and a place to live. I'm fulfilling my obligations here and don't really see why I need to be beholding to anyone else's opinion at this point. I also wear Aloha shirts and if want to stand out here on my lawn wearing a visor that says Daddy's Little Princess and sandals WITH socks, I'll thank you to keep your big mouth shut!!

Then again, I just turned 40. So, definitely not a hipster!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

RupturedDuck said:


> where would Sam Elliot be without a mustache (ok...he'd be an older dude with a sweet voice), or Tom Selleck? I think that everyone here would agree that Kurt Russel should always wear a mustache


Had me right up til Kurt Russell. Snake Plissken doesn't do mustaches. Just stubble.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> ...sandals WITH socks, I'll thank you to keep your big mouth shut!!


I personally don't want to see anybody wearing sandals without socks anywhere beyond the waterline at the beach. Especially if you paint your toenails.

I was once very tweedy. Wool, seersucker suits, tweed or Madras sports coats, Gant shirts (button down -- three buttons, one in the back -- , Corbin slacks (back when that actually meant something), Weejuns or wingtips, rep tie...the accoutrements of a Wahoo at UVa. We tried to distinguish ourselves from "townies". After the Age of Aquarius arrived, that changed to jeans. Occasionally I'll don the threads of old for a wedding or something and like to think of myself as treading the road of the Duke of Windsor. I actually have 37 year old suits that still fit, and the wingtips and Weejuns are still doing just fine, since I don't tweed up much these days. Call me a slob.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I personally don't want to see anybody wearing sandals without socks anywhere beyond the waterline at the beach. Especially if you paint your toenails.
> 
> I was once very tweedy. Wool, seersucker suits, tweed or Madras sports coats, Gant shirts (button down -- three buttons, one in the back -- , Corbin slacks (back when that actually meant something), Weejuns or wingtips, rep tie...the accoutrements of a Wahoo at UVa. We tried to distinguish ourselves from "townies". After the Age of Aquarius arrived, that changed to jeans. Occasionally I'll don the threads of old for a wedding or something and like to think of myself as treading the road of the Duke of Windsor. I actually have 37 year old suits that still fit, and the wingtips and Weejuns are still doing just fine, since I don't tweed up much these days. Call me a slob.


YOU are a slob!!!! Good day, Sir!!!

I said GOOD DAY!!!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I was once very tweedy. Wool, seersucker suits, tweed or Madras sports coats, Gant shirts (button down -- three buttons, one in the back -- , Corbin slacks (back when that actually meant something), Weejuns or wingtips, rep tie...the accoutrements of a Wahoo at UVa. We tried to distinguish ourselves from "townies"...


You sound more like "Boston" to me.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> You sound more like "Boston" to me.


Please. :tsk: I'm from VIRGINIA! My parents and grandparents were from TEXAS!! :rant: sheesh. Callin' me a Yankee. sheesh. That cuts deep, Kevin. out:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Please. :tsk: I'm from VIRGINIA! My parents and grandparents were from TEXAS!! :rant: sheesh. Callin' me a Yankee. sheesh. That cuts deep, Kevin. out:


There go any more rg bumps for me...Jim...I BEG your forgiveness! heh heh :bowdown:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Circa 2000-2003 I had some hipster elements. No tight pants or fake glasses, but I hung out with friends in local indie bands, went to a ton of punk/indie small venues and basement gigs, wrote for an alt newspaper, dressed in 70s shirts from Salvation Army, and alternated between Elvis and Led Zeppelin belt buckles. Oh, and I wore a very similar cap to the one Tom Waits has on the Nighthawks at the Diner album cover.

Hipster wasn't much of a coined phrase then in those circles. We were just trying to be indie.

I'm a different stripe of indie ten years later. You'd more often see me wearing LL Bean plaid and working on some DIY project in my basement vs drinking in someone else's basement. I build cedar canoes and paddles, carve muskie glide baits, brew my own beer, cure and smoke meats, cook and bake nearly everything from scratch, and teach English classes part time at a local college. I'm not mainstream, but I don't fit the current generation of hipsters -- despite the big red beard and mustache and tattoos.

Here's a funny guide to hipsters of all stripes. The guys I hung with in college mostly resembled the OrgCore, Post Rocker, and Prehistoric Emo entries. Picture me as Indie Jesus, if he shaved his head, kept the beard, and loved his .44 magnum and Stanwell pipes.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


>


I have met Dr. Jones and you, sir, are no Dr. Jones!!!


----------



## scopawl (Sep 21, 2012)

I wouldn't necessarily identify myself as a hipster but I could see why others might describe me as such. For example, last night I went to a bar dressed in a tweed jacket and corduroy trousers, not really as an effort to "stand out" or be "anti-trend", but quite frankly, I like the way it looks.
Also, previously when I had pretty big sideburns I have been described at a party as "like a hipster Wolverine" - So I guess it could be true?!


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm no hipster, just a pipe smoker.

I don't like being labeled as anything other than myself. I can't stand those people, (no offense, if there is any here, you probably wouldn't like me much either).

I smoke a pipe because i work hard all day and its relaxing, not to make a statement.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Fuzzface said:


> I'm no hipster, just a pipe smoker.
> 
> I don't like being labeled as anything other than myself. I can't stand those people, (no offense, if there is any here, you probably wouldn't like me much either).
> 
> I smoke a pipe because i work hard all day and its relaxing, not to make a statement.


Perhaps the allure of hipsterism is to disguise one's true being, so that only those who see one's inner excellence will qualify for comradery. Still, you are what other people perceive you to be, for example the death row inmate who is innocent probably doesn't get a lot of comfort knowing he's in the right. As Polonius advised, "Clothes make the man." If that guy on death row had been wearing a suit the day they arrested him...


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I was maybe a hipster for like 2 seconds the last time I was in Austin Tx. I was wearing my v neck black t-shirt, some nice pants, and a pair of khaki's and a black bowler hat (that my grandfather gave me), sporting my van **** moustach. I didn't realize I was dressed like a hipster until I hit the bar and saw 6 other young guys dressed just like me. I think the difference was, they had there pants rolled up, no socks and boat shoes. I got a few hipster head nods, and then a lot of mad looks when I lite up my cigar. Apparently, THAT is NOT hip.
Funny part of it wasn't try to dress that way, its what I had and the hat was happenstance.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Hell no. As my highschool economics teacher said (an ex-hippy who preferred flying planes to smoking pot) never trust a group of people who all look the same and claim to be individuals. I seriously hope the "hipster" generation harden the f%$k up so I can stop worrying about them taking over after us.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Andrewdk said:


> Hell no. As my highschool economics teacher said (an ex-hippy who preferred flying planes to smoking pot) never trust a group of people who all look the same and claim to be individuals. I seriously hope the "hipster" generation harden the f%$k up so I can stop worrying about them taking over after us.


Do you own an Apple computer, mp3 player and phone? You might be a little hipster :biggrin1:


----------



## uli2000 (Apr 21, 2009)

God just hung on to me too long. I should be 30 years older.


----------



## uli2000 (Apr 21, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Do you own an Apple computer, mp3 player and phone? You might be a little hipster :biggrin1:


Wait a sec? Is that the hipster test? Damn, I own all of those. Oh, and black plastic Ray Ban frames for my glasses. Guess Im a damn hipster.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

FYI, a true hipster will never actually admit they are a hipster, so this poll is a bit misleading. I'm under 40, and definitely not a hipster. I'm actually a nerd/geek who happens to smoke a pipe. Always cracks my friends up when they think about it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I honestly don't understand why people can get so worked up about hipsters when there are juggalos in the world...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

MarkC said:


> I honestly don't understand why people can get so worked up about hipsters when there are juggalos in the world...


ound:


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

Katharsis said:


> FYI, a true hipster will never actually admit they are a hipster, so this poll is a bit misleading. I'm under 40, and definitely not a hipster. I'm actually a nerd/geek who happens to smoke a pipe. Always cracks my friends up when they think about it.


True that. They are way too "hip" to be "hip". If that makes sense. So really there could be hipsters lurking amongst us.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

A visual comparison of hammer pants VS hipsters - The Oatmeal


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

MarkC said:


> I honestly don't understand why people can get so worked up about hipsters when there are juggalos in the world...


Hehe. I understand where yer view of them comes from, it is easy to understand. They hold themselves apart from the rest of society. They listen to horrendous music. And they eschew cultural traditions just because they are norms. They tend to have an intense "FU" attitude. And they seem so hard.

But for most of them their hardness is only an outer shell. Inside they tend to be soft and sweet. Most of the Juggalos I know came from crappy homes. Daddy molested her, Momma set him on a hot range top as a baby 'cause he cried too much (and he still has spiral rings on his ass), etc. They think of themselves as losers. So they try and band together to get some slack and understanding.

Yes, some of them are truly bad. Most of them though, are trying to be good and have a decent life, they just don't have much self esteem. In my experience, any time I tried to be nice to a Juggalo, they payed me back in spades with loyalty.

What do I know? I'm just a middle aged Dead Head.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> I honestly don't understand why people can get so worked up about hipsters when there are juggalos in the world...


Sounds like my ignorance is working for me. As long as I resist the urge to look it up, perhaps juggalos won't intrude on my equanimity.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

:ask: Is a juggalo anything like a gigalo?


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> :ask: Is a juggalo anything like a gigalo?


Not even close... a juggalo is an Insane Clown Posse fanatic:








Yup... I'd take hipsters over them too. Or David Lee Roth for that matter!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

El wedo del milagro said:


> What do I know? I'm just a middle aged Dead Head.


Hah! I was going to make another smart alec remark, but uh..._Blues for Allah_ is playing right now, so I'd feel pretty foolish...


----------



## johncorosz (Oct 20, 2012)

I started smoking pipes, TO BE COOL! lol....nah, not really. I wish more folks would smoke pipes because they smell better than cigarettes.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

One good thing for the under forty crowd to look forward to which will put all the hipster/whatever worries in perspective:

You know those old retired tourists you see wearing a weird hat, flowered shirts, hemmed and ironed shorts, black socks and flip flops? You know why they dress that way? Because they don't give a flying f**k what anyone else thinks about it. It's a good feeling, and almost worth the aches and pains that come along with the age...


----------



## johncorosz (Oct 20, 2012)

I agree Mark C, I find myself "always" laughing at trends. I skateboarded in Fargo, ND all through 1986-1992 and lived with jocks stealing my boards, girls laughing at me and no one giving me credit when it was due on landing some seriously technical tricks. I started smoking cigarettes when I was 12 (not bragging) as my dad smoked like a locomotive for my entire childhood. It was pathetic that smoking cigs got me friends through high school as all the kids I knew shunned skateboarding. Many kids bummed smokes from me and ask me about "rock concerts". I was already getting into music that Fargo, ND didn't have available and as time passed I rebelled against cigs with a pipe. I smoked a pipe from 17-23 and then stopped as cigs fit the bill (easy, cheap, always lit when needed). Now I approach 40 (I am 38). I want to ditch cigs as they are trash and it took me 2 decades to see them for what they are. 

Now I am proud to say I am "hip" in my own way. I have no idea what trends are big right now but I can assume from all I see when I am out and about. The funniest thing I see is that now a "Mohawk (faux hawk) is the 2010's mullet!!!

I also know what you mean as I wear my old work clothes in public as I would have once worn a T-Shirt I purchased for some reason at the time. My clothes mean nothing and how others see me means as much as it ever did, NOTHING. I just want to look clean, not as a guy trying to be a bad ass as so many bikers over 40 and tragically hip dorks try these days. I guess I look like a golf fan but I don't golf (I just own the shirts). 

I say - "Be proud when you strive for knowledge and read often!" The pipe is a great tool to inhibiting a man with some modicum of wisdom. I notice that now that I am a pipe guy I seem to desire elevating my commentary, thought process and general speaking vocabulary. I desire more so than ever to portray who I am in public as person who exudes happiness and well being of mind. I am often very congenial and friendly. I notice it's a win-win as others are always pleased to see a "happy face". The pipe seems to lend to this and I am sure that as I approach 50 it will "seal the deal."


----------

